
Robot runs over toddler in shopping centre - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36793790
======
e-sushi
Old news – see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12090755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12090755)

